# Car related content on you tube



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You tube is very popular for petrol heads like myself, there is a separate thread on here with regards to detailing channels on You tube but what about sports and super cars? I particularly like Joe Achilies, sideways Sid and Schmee 150. there's so much more but I'd like to give you guys a chance to cast your favorites and opinions.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You tube is very popular for petrol heads like myself, there is a separate thread on here with regards to detailing channels on You tube but what about sports and super cars? I particularly like Joe Achilies, sideways Sid and Schmee 150. there's so much more but I'd like to give you guys a chance to cast your favorites and opinions.
> 
> View attachment 54011


The minute I hear that schmee talk I automatically wish I was deaf. Cannot stand the guy. I don't mind seen through glass though, he is more entertaining.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Harrys Garage is a good one, he owns some amazing cars both modern and classic, and does some great road trips in them. This is one of my favourites.






Supercars of London is another that i quite like, althought some of his stuff has been a bit dull, he is pick up again now and training to be a pro drifter.


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

I like carfection and the carwow reviews


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I watch a variety from Car related entertainment and vlogs to channels that actually show you about the mechanics and projects.

I have to say I cannot see for the life of me how these guys like Archie Hammilton, SOL and TGE TV afford these super cars??

For more informative channels I like

Mighty car mods
Finnnegans Garage
Road Kill (until they went subscription on demand) 
Monkey London - (not for kids swearing drifting and mechanics)
Cleetus McFarland - Mechanics drag racing
'B' is for build - I really enjoy this channel he does so interesting stuff.


More entertainment vlog style with some tech info:-


Adam LZ - vlogs, drifting, some detailed mechanics
Super cars of London SOL - Super car vlogs
Archie Hamilton
Living life Fast - Not a fan but some would like.


Have a look and enjoy my go to channels are 'B' is for Build, Cleetus and Adam LZ at the moment.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Don't forget Tavarish and his twin-turbo Lambo build!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

One I like is SOUP, does a lot of old cars up including lotus esprit and an old Range Rover, his camera animatics is very good. Worth a watch.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

tmitch45 said:


> 'B' is for build - I really enjoy this channel he does so interesting stuff.
> 
> More entertainment vlog style with some tech info:-





wish wash said:


> One I like is SOUP, does a lot of old cars up including lotus esprit and an old Range Rover, his camera animatics is very good. Worth a watch.


If you guys like B is for Build and SOUP, you'l love Home built by Jeff.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk_vb_SJctymCkwnF6sAwDg

MCMTV2 has skid factory, while supported by MCM IMO they're far better than mightycarmods.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

SunnyBoi said:


> If you guys like B is for Build and SOUP, you'l love Home built by Jeff.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk_vb_SJctymCkwnF6sAwDg
> 
> MCMTV2 has skid factory, while supported by MCM IMO they're far better than mightycarmods.


What is SOUP I couldn't find it on youtube?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mr JWW is pretty good too 
YouTube link
:thumb:


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

tmitch45 said:


> What is SOUP I couldn't find it on youtube?


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl9I7RgD0i7JZ58CK17kKHQ


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

SunnyBoi said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl9I7RgD0i7JZ58CK17kKHQ


Cheers mate!


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Mr JWW, TGE are my most watched then Seen Through Glass, Archie Hamilton and a geezer called Lee Lockwood.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Doug Demuro and Hoovies garage are worth a watch


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Seen through glass and Mr JWW are my go too. Was subbed to Shmee150 but he got too annoying lol.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I find myself watching a lot of SuperSpeederRob and VINWiki at the moment.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Petrolicious if you like older cars

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------

